
An open source tool for planning sustainable public bike paths - jpereira
http://geo8.webarch.net/master/
======
dheera
Unfortunately in the US, bike paths have often tended to occur not because of
sustainable planning for bicycles, but because people have tended to favor
gas-guzzling cars over railways, the railway tracks fall into disuse and
abandonment, and then get paved over as bike paths.

What would be much nicer for the environment is having both railway AND
bicycles. Trains and bikes complement each other amazingly well; in much of
northern Europe this combination is a perfect way to get around.

Having bikes and no trains sucks because you can't just cram bikes onto buses
and cars, so bicycling becomes a hobby exclusively for the athletically fit
who are determined to cycle long distances and carry repair tools wherever
they go.

Having trains and no bikes sucks because once you get off the train you can't
get where you need to.

~~~
legulere
> in much of northern Europe this combination is a perfect way to get around.

Haha what? SJ (the Swedish railway company) doesn't allow the transport of
bicycles in any of their trains. At least in southern Sweden you have the
Öresundståg where you're allowed to take the bicycle with you.

I also like the combination of bicycle+train, but you can get a bicycle rack
for your car and lots of long distance bus companies offer to take your
bicycle with you.

~~~
dheera
Oh that's interesting. I'm speaking mostly from travelling in Netherlands,
Switzerland, France, and Germany, all of which allow bicycles on most regional
train services (perhaps with needing to buy a bike ticket).

------
jpereira
The full paper with more detail on the model used to and its applications is
at [http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.04425](http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.04425)

------
tixocloud
Some very nice work with the mapping visualization although I am not too sure
how to use the tool. Perhaps an intro or walk through might help?

------
hotgoldminer
What is the source of the map. Maybe it is just refreshing to me being so
familiar with the big guys, but I find it super appealing.

~~~
dublinben
As with almost any cool map you'll see these days, it's OpenStreetMap, via
CycleStreets specifically.

